# Internet / BMW Online coding over bluetooth



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi everybody

I know there are a bunch of threads on this subject, but getting a little confused on what to do.

Situation: I HAD BMW Online working over Bluetooth (POI search over bluetooth, street view, Panoramio, RSS, that stuff). Suddenly it stoppede working, don't recall why.
I would like to get it to work again, hence the following questions.

1. According to the guides I'll have to remove BMW Assist from the FA. I'm a little reluctant as I think this is emergency call feature. Can anyone shed some light on this? Will it remove the emergency call feature (the button on roof liner)?
2. What's the difference between BMW Live, BMW Assist and BMW Online? (I might have got the concepts wrong, please bear with me)
3. Can I code my car to work with bluetooth again? This is an extract of the options:

```
6AA Bmw Teleservices
6AB Control Teleservices
6VC Control Combox
609 Navigation System Professional
612 Bmw Assist
614 Internet Preparation
615 Extended Bmw Online Information
616 Bmw Online
633 Prep.mob. Ph. Business Bluet.interf.
```
Information: I can do the Update Services in ConnectedDrive and it connects via the phone. But when trying to connect to BMW Online nothing happens. I've allowed Data for the phone in the bluetooth menu and I've enabled Data transfer over bluetooth in the options. Some times it takes some time for the HU_CIC to get to the point where it says that I should active bluetooth (even though I have). I can see, it doesn't even start the data service for bluetooth as the icon with the globe does not appear (it appears when updating services). Furthermore, I can see on the phone that no data connecting (internet sharing) is happening when using BMW Online (but it does when updating services...).
Last time I made it work, I did it by doing the change of TELEMATIK_VIN = Coding_VIN / MOST_VIN updating services and reverting. That's at least how I remembered it.

Any help is appreciated to make this work again 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DocNuas (Oct 18, 2013)

Are you sure that you have enabled on your phone the setting to share internet over bluetooth?

I know you said you can update the services, but I just thought I'd check.

If so, and you don't have incar SIM, check if you FDL coding is correct.

If it is, then at one point, when you update the services, bmw online was set to use the incar SIM (and I don't supose you have one)

Look at this post to get you started and continue reading from this post onward.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=10190471&postcount=153

I'll eventually share how to bypass your problem once I get those settings refined to use the phone data to access it.

In the meantime you can try and get started on this.


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

DocNuas said:


> Are you sure that you have enabled on your phone the setting to share internet over bluetooth?
> 
> I know you said you can update the services, but I just thought I'd check.


Nice of you to check - but as you say, it's enabled. Also works with other devices than the car.


DocNuas said:


> If so, and you don't have incar SIM, check if you FDL coding is correct. If it is, then at one point, when you update the services, bmw online was set to use the incar SIM (and I don't supose you have one)


I have incar SIM. But the service is not active anymore...


DocNuas said:


> Look at this post to get you started and continue reading from this post onward.
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=10190471&postcount=153
> 
> I'll eventually share how to bypass your problem once I get those settings refined to use the phone data to access it.
> ...


Thanks.
Now I just need Tool32 

Anyone else care to explain the difference beween Assist, Online and Live?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

For car with CIC, Combox and Telematics, the process is as I detailed here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7091176&postcount=70

The direct Provisioning method detailed by DocNuas should also work.


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> For car with CIC, Combox and Telematics, the process is as I detailed here:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7091176&postcount=70
> 
> The direct Provisioning method detailed by DocNuas should also work.


Thanks Shawn

I'm just a little reluctant about removing the Assist, as described. Any insights?

Have a nice day


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zkiifreak said:


> Thanks Shawn
> 
> I'm just a little reluctant about removing the Assist, as described. Any insights?
> 
> Have a nice day


Not really. I only know what I did, which is fully documented, and of course it involved killing off Telematics. Personally, internet on iDrive is absolutely worthless, and I returned to my factory coding 2 days later.


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Not really. I only know what I did, which is fully documented, and of course it involved killing off Telematics. Personally, internet on iDrive is absolutely worthless, and I returned to my factory coding 2 days later.


Hi Shawn
Thanks a bunch.
It didn't work out for me  I got the following when hitting code on HU_CIC and CMB_MEDIA:

```
Caf's suchen
Tal wird generiert
Abarbeitung wird gestartet

TAL execution started.
ExecutionID=2017/06/14-20:52:19.863
[] prepareTALExecution started
[] prepareTALExecution finished
[] prepareVehicleForCoding started
[] prepareVehicleForCoding finished
[HU_CIC - 63] prepareECUforCoding started
[HU_CIC - 63] prepareECUforCoding finished
[HU_CIC - 63] authenticateECUforCoding started
[HU_CIC - 63] authenticateECUforCoding finished
[HU_CIC - 63 - cafd_000000f9-007_003_022] Transaction type: cdDeploy;  Message: TA started
[HU_CIC - 63 - cafd_000000f9-007_003_022] Transaction type: cdDeploy;  Message: TA finished
[HU_CIC - 63] finalizeECUCoding started
[HU_CIC - 63] finalizeECUCoding finished
[] finalizeVehicleCoding started
[] finalizeVehicleCoding finished
[] finalizeTALExecution started
[] finalizeTALExecution finished
TAL execution finished
TAL-Execution finished with status: "Finished". [C207]
TAL execution finished. Duration: "29s". [C206]
MSM update: Read current SVT. [C194]
MSM update started. [C215]
MCDDiagService<id=378649, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.uds.MCD3_ReadF11DataFromMSM, service=RC_GET_PARAMETER_N11 - RoutineControll GetParameter N11, description=error: negative response : requestOutOfRange, link=MSM_ETHERNET>
MCDDiagService<id=398649, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.common.MCD3_ReadF11DataFromCsmClients, service=RC_GET_PARAM_N11_CSM - RoutineControll GetParameter N11 CSM, description=error: negative response : requestOutOfRange, link=ZBE_67_ETHERNET>
MCDDiagService<id=398649, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.common.MCD3_ReadF11DataFromCsmClients, service=RC_GET_PARAM_N11_CSM - RoutineControll GetParameter N11 CSM, description=error: negative response : requestOutOfRange, link=HU_CIC_63_ETHERNET>
MCDDiagService<id=398649, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.common.MCD3_ReadF11DataFromCsmClients, service=RC_GET_PARAM_N11_CSM - RoutineControll GetParameter N11 CSM, description=error: negative response : requestOutOfRange, link=CMB_MEDIA_36_ETHERNET>
MCDDiagService<id=378649, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.uds.MCD3_ReadF11DataFromMSM, service=RC_GET_PARAMETER_N11 - RoutineControll GetParameter N11, description=error: negative response : requestOutOfRange, link=MSM_ETHERNET>
MCDDiagService<id=378649, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.uds.MCD3_ReadF11DataFromMSM, service=RC_GET_PARAMETER_N11 - RoutineControll GetParameter N11, description=error: negative response : requestOutOfRange, link=MSM_ETHERNET>
MCDDiagService<id=398649, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.common.MCD3_ReadF11DataFromCsmClients, service=RC_GET_PARAM_N11_CSM - RoutineControll GetParameter N11 CSM, description=error: negative response : requestOutOfRange, link=ZBE_67_ETHERNET>
MCDDiagService<id=398649, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.common.MCD3_ReadF11DataFromCsmClients, service=RC_GET_PARAM_N11_CSM - RoutineControll GetParameter N11 CSM, description=error: negative response : requestOutOfRange, link=HU_CIC_63_ETHERNET>
MCDDiagService<id=398649, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.common.MCD3_ReadF11DataFromCsmClients, service=RC_GET_PARAM_N11_CSM - RoutineControll GetParameter N11 CSM, description=error: negative response : requestOutOfRange, link=CMB_MEDIA_36_ETHERNET>
MCDDiagService<id=378649, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.uds.MCD3_ReadF11DataFromMSM, service=RC_GET_PARAMETER_N11 - RoutineControll GetParameter N11, description=error: negative response : requestOutOfRange, link=MSM_ETHERNET>
MSM update finished. [C216]
VCM Update: Write FA to VCM. [C188]
VCM Update: Write FP to VCM. [C190]
VCM Update: Read current SVT. [C191]
VCM Update: Check current SVT with TAL. [C192]
VCM Update: Write target SVT. [C193]
VCM Update: Write FA to backup. [C189]
VCM Update: finished. [C195]
Abarbeitung beendet
```


```
Caf's suchen
Tal wird generiert
Abarbeitung wird gestartet

TAL execution started.
ExecutionID=2017/06/14-20:54:37.240
[] prepareTALExecution started
[] prepareTALExecution finished
[] prepareVehicleForCoding started
[] prepareVehicleForCoding finished
[CMB_MEDIA - 36] prepareECUforCoding started
[CMB_MEDIA - 36] prepareECUforCoding finished
[CMB_MEDIA - 36] authenticateECUforCoding started
[CMB_MEDIA - 36] authenticateECUforCoding finished
[CMB_MEDIA - 36 - cafd_000005b6-004_002_017] Transaction type: cdDeploy;  Message: TA started
[CMB_MEDIA - 36 - cafd_000005b6-004_002_017] Transaction type: cdDeploy;  Message: TA finished
[CMB_MEDIA - 36] finalizeECUCoding started
[CMB_MEDIA - 36] finalizeECUCoding finished
[] finalizeVehicleCoding started
[] finalizeVehicleCoding finished
[] finalizeTALExecution started
[] finalizeTALExecution finished
TAL execution finished
TAL-Execution finished with status: "Finished". [C207]
TAL execution finished. Duration: "7s". [C206]
MSM update: Read current SVT. [C194]
MSM update started. [C215]
MCDDiagService<id=378649, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.uds.MCD3_ReadF11DataFromMSM, service=RC_GET_PARAMETER_N11 - RoutineControll GetParameter N11, description=error: negative response : requestOutOfRange, link=MSM_ETHERNET>
MCDDiagService<id=398649, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.common.MCD3_ReadF11DataFromCsmClients, service=RC_GET_PARAM_N11_CSM - RoutineControll GetParameter N11 CSM, description=error: negative response : requestOutOfRange, link=ZBE_67_ETHERNET>
MCDDiagService<id=398649, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.common.MCD3_ReadF11DataFromCsmClients, service=RC_GET_PARAM_N11_CSM - RoutineControll GetParameter N11 CSM, description=error: negative response : requestOutOfRange, link=HU_CIC_63_ETHERNET>
MCDDiagService<id=398900, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.common.MCD3_ReadF11DataFromCsmClients, service=RC_GET_PARAM_N11_CSM - RoutineControll GetParameter N11 CSM, description=error: timeout, link=Physical request to ECU with address 0x36>
MCDDiagService<id=398900, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.common.MCD3_ReadF11DataFromCsmClients, service=RC_GET_PARAM_N11_CSM - RoutineControll GetParameter N11 CSM, description=error: timeout, link=Physical request to ECU with address 0x36>
MCDDiagService<id=398900, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.common.MCD3_ReadF11DataFromCsmClients, service=RC_GET_PARAM_N11_CSM - RoutineControll GetParameter N11 CSM, description=error: timeout, link=Physical request to ECU with address 0x36>
[] There was an error, please check the log files.
MSM update finished with error. [C217]
Error in MSM Update:
[] - [Exception] negative response error: 
 code: the result contains an error
 description: Service RC_GET_PARAM_N11_CSM has error in result: [Severity=2051][ErrorCode=53327][ErrorCodeDescription=service execution failed][VendorCode=32768][VendorCodeDescription=VCI-specific error (WRONG_TARGET) occured: 67][InterfaceErrorCode=0x43][InterfaceErrorCodeDescription=interface-specific error]
 severity: ERROR

Error during MSM update. [C214]
negative response error: 
 code: the result contains an error
 description: Service RC_GET_PARAM_N11_CSM has error in result: [Severity=2051][ErrorCode=53327][ErrorCodeDescription=service execution failed][VendorCode=32768][VendorCodeDescription=VCI-specific error (WRONG_TARGET) occured: 67][InterfaceErrorCode=0x43][InterfaceErrorCodeDescription=interface-specific error]
 severity: ERROR
 [2130759759]
HW-Interface Error [67]
VCM Update: Write FA to VCM. [C188]
VCM Update: Write FP to VCM. [C190]
VCM Update: Read current SVT. [C191]
VCM Update: Check current SVT with TAL. [C192]
VCM Update: finished with error. [C196]
Error in VCM Update:
No ECU found in SVT with base variant "CMB_MEDIA" and diagnostic address "54" ("36"). [C177]
Abarbeitung beendet
```
I'm not sure I want to go that road again - it reverted to BMW Service instead ConnectedDrive in iDrive. So i reverted by loading previous FA and hitting Code on HU_CIC and CMB_MEDIA again. Afterwards I can get it to connect over the phone, but it gives me the dreaded "Homepage currently not available"... maybe patience is a virtue?!!
It least according to http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8128750&postcount=13
I'm gonna go to bed now :thumbup:


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

Update:
After letting it sleep over night it WORKS 
Not certain why :dunno: but it works 
THanks for all the input


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zkiifreak said:


> Update:
> After letting it sleep over night it WORKS
> Not certain why :dunno: but it works
> THanks for all the input


Car Provisioning takes some time, it is not instant.


----------



## bymer321 (Oct 29, 2012)

It is always interesting to read about Internet over Bluetooth, yet I've not yet tried it. Do you know if this coding is still possible to do if you have had your assist/combox deactivated due to BMW Assist being discontinued in older vehicles? I've got a F10 PreLci with Combox/CIC.

Would appreciate if anyone has had success in getting it working since I have no use for assist now (Update BMW Services is grayed out for me) might as well code the internet/live.

Thanks!


----------

